# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet)  Android Tools v1.1

## mohamed73

*  
Check device* 
- you can now check device by clicking "search device" in device check icon
if device is detected it means device is set to ENABLE USB DEBUGGING 
- if device is detected you can use WIPE DATA
if device is not detected proceed to flashing using LiveSuit and ETC.  *Scr!tp Tools* 
- ENABLE USB DEBUGGING must be set on device or android tablet
- added "search device" to know if tablet is detected before scr!pt editing.  *FIX TOUCH SCREEN TOOLS* 
- ENABLE USB DEBUGGING must be set on device or android tablet
- A13 All winner chips is supported but you can do experimental in other device chips 
but use at your own risk and always do back up rom or firmware prepared just incase what 
happen to your device after injecting fixers tools.  *CAMERA FIXER TOOLS* 
- ENABLE USB DEBUGGING must be set on device or android tablet
- A13 All winner chips is supported but you can do experimental in other device chips 
but use at your own risk and always do back up rom or firmware prepared just incase what 
happen to your device after injecting fixers tools.  *COMBO FIXER TOOLS* 
- ENABLE USB DEBUGGING must be set on device or android tablet
- this tools can only fix on specific model available in my shell button.
- you can do experiment by injecting scr!pt to other device but use at your own risk.   *Android X-tools by Xeven2nd Version 2*  Android X-tools by Xeven2nd Version 2     FEATURES ADDED:  *Check device* 
- you can now check device by clicking "search device" in device check icon
if device is detected it means device is set to ENABLE USB DEBUGGING 
- if device is detected you can use WIPE DATA
if device is not detected proceed to flashing using LiveSuit and ETC.     *Scr!tp Tools* 
- ENABLE USB DEBUGGING must be set on device or android tablet
- added "search device" to know if tablet is detected before scr!pt editing.     *FIX TOUCH SCREEN TOOLS* 
- ENABLE USB DEBUGGING must be set on device or android tablet
- A13 All winner chips is supported but you can do experimental in other device chips 
but use at your own risk and always do back up rom or firmware prepared just incase what 
happen to your device after injecting fixers tools.        *CAMERA FIXER TOOLS* 
- ENABLE USB DEBUGGING must be set on device or android tablet
- A13 All winner chips is supported but you can do experimental in other device chips 
but use at your own risk and always do back up rom or firmware prepared just incase what 
happen to your device after injecting fixers tools.     *COMBO FIXER TOOLS* 
- ENABLE USB DEBUGGING must be set on device or android tablet
- this tools can only fix on specific model available in my shell button.
- you can do experiment by injecting scr!pt to other device but use at your own risk.      *if you think software is helpful then send some donations*   *PAYPALL* XANDS_777@yahoo.com  *SMART MONEY* 5299-6735-8031-5110 
PLEASE HELP TO THE VICTIMS OF *TYPOON HAIYAN*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## kojyy

الله ينور على الشغل العالى ده

----------


## mssamn

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## fala

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك

----------


## nabbar

merci_ bien

----------


## kbida2005

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------

